
DNA evidence uncovers major upheaval in Europe near end of last Ice Age - JacobAldridge
http://www.phys.org/news/2016-02-dna-evidence-uncovers-major-upheaval.html
======
nextweek2
One area in history that really facinates me is Doggerland:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doggerland](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doggerland)

A low lying land, which was abundant with hunter gatherers, that then become
flooded.

Not much is know about these people because their lands are now under the
north sea. However I do wonder how these people shaped our history.

The people of Doggerland could have migrated south as their lands become
flooded. which would match the timeline.

------
sytelus
TLDR;

About 14,500 year ago, during this period of climatic upheaval, the
descendants of the hunter-gatherers who survived through the Last Glacial
Maximum were largely replaced by a population from another source.

